# Quieting a barebow



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

Twist your string and find the best brace height to shoot from. Adding legal weights and a stabilizer will also help dampen due to the added mass.


----------



## babsarcher2781 (Oct 2, 2014)

I put sticky thin felt in my limb pockets and I bought a string from allen shaffer from 10 ring strings. My barebow rig sounded like a gun going off before these two changes. I shoot a 25" gillo and border limbs, night and day difference and only cost me around 30 dollars for string and felt.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Some limbs are noisier than others but My Gillo with SF Ult Pro is hunting quiet and all I added was limb savers. I shoot VAP too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

babsarcher2781 said:


> I put sticky thin felt in my limb pockets and I bought a string from allen shaffer from 10 ring strings. My barebow rig sounded like a gun going off before these two changes. I shoot a 25" gillo and border limbs, night and day difference and only cost me around 30 dollars for string and felt.


Where did you attach the felt in the pocket?


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Bigjono said:


> Some limbs are noisier than others but My Gillo with SF Ult Pro is hunting quiet and all I added was limb savers. I shoot VAP too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you attach your limbsavers?


----------



## babsarcher2781 (Oct 2, 2014)

I put it on the inside of limb pockets and I also installed limb savers near limb fades.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

erose said:


> Where did you attach your limbsavers?


On the limb fade outs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

BH, tiller, earplugs.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. To meet barebow specs I believe I can use dampers in the top and bottom holes on my riser as long as they fit through the ring right? If so I think I'm going with both limbsavers and dampers.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

No dampeners are allowed on or in the riser, with very few exceptions. As far as I know the only exception is the factory mounted Limb Savers on the Hoyt Helix which were considered non removable and therefore were approved by WA. Apart from that no dampeners are allowed. You can only add solid weights, or in practical anything that is to consider a solid weight (like stacked spacers or similar) and it has to be directly attached to the riser, without "angular mounting devices". A V-bar mount with a weight on is typically not allowed. The actual shape of the solid weight is however not described, so for the creative diy:er there are some possibilties to stretch the rules a bit, but not too far. 

To make you bow more quiet, there are a few basic steps to try first:

1. Check you tiller. Measure the natural built in tiller of your limbs (A. Measure tiller as normal. B. Flip the limbs and measure the tiller again as normal. C. Natural tiller=difference in tiller A to B split by 2). Set the resulting tiller as (static tiller + natural tiller) somewhere between 0 och 5 as a starting point. 

2. Check all bolts and everything that can possibly move so that its tight. Change (if only temporarly) to Hoyt Super Rest. 

3. Change to a thick string. Atleast 20 strands FastFlight Equivalent (similar to 20 strands of 8125 nowadays). This will slow your bow down a bit, but not nearly as much as most archers think. 

4. Go up to a rather high brace height. 23.0 for a 66 bow. 23.5 for a 68. 24.0 for a 70. 

5. Add limbsavers to the limbs. 

If you follow this steps, and the bow still is loud, there is something else that cause the noise. Then you have to do a more sofisticated investigation of the problem.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

In my limited experience the main thing to check and change is very easy to do. 
The noise is usually caused by too low brace height. Is your brace height at least 8.5 inches?
So twist the string a few times and shoot if its still too noisy twist it some more.
When the brace height is right the noise will diminish greatly or disappear.

This costs nothing and works better than any modifications or additions to your bow.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

MartinOttosson said:


> 4. Go up to a rather high brace height. 23.0 for a 66 bow. 23.5 for a 68. 24.0 for a 70.


Thanks for the detailed advice. Question on the above comment, you are talking centimeters right?


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

One question though in the WA rule book it says:

22.3.6.1. Torque flight compensators fitted as part of the bow are permitted provided that they do not have stabilisers. 

Are not TFCs for all intent and purposes dampers?


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

erose said:


> Thanks for the detailed advice. Question on the above comment, you are talking centimeters right?


Yes. Brace height in cm. Bow length in inches however, ofcourse.


----------



## MartinOttosson (May 31, 2011)

erose said:


> One question though in the WA rule book it says:
> 
> 22.3.6.1. Torque flight compensators fitted as part of the bow are permitted provided that they do not have stabilisers.
> 
> Are not TFCs for all intent and purposes dampers?


I am not sure what WA actually means by TFC:s, but in two separate WA Events, archers have been force by the judges to remove rubber dampening devices from their risers during the equipment inspection. In both cases it was dampening systems similar to Mathews harmonic damping discs. I personally had a rubber protector glued to the front of my otherwise all legal weight, to avoid scratches when I put the bow down on hard surfaces. I had to remove that to be allowed to use that weight in competition. Anyone knows what a Torque Flight Compensator really is?


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I may use them when practicing if I need to, and take them off when I shoot competitively 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

I think the "TFC that is mounted in the bow" rule is from the days of the Yamaha YTSL2 riser which had a TFC in in the upper and lower stabilizer holes. Unlike the Mathews/Sky type dampener, these did not contain a weight so they weren't functional until a stabilizer was installed.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

This topic has a raised a though. What's the beef with dampers on a barebow if that bow can fit through a ring? It isn't like they can provide any stabilization, all they can do (possibly) is silence the bow a little. In an era of noise reduction what's the beef?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Why would you quiet a barebow? You need to be able to scare the animal shooting next to you.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Just a question has anyone tried using two sets of Limbsavers? If so what was the effect?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Martin - great answer. And I for one thank you for being such a reliable and consistent source of good barebow information here on this forum. We need all the good information we can get here, as this division continues to grow in popularity.

Erose, what the heck are you doing shooting barebow now? LOL. 

Hope to see you at some of our TX events again.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Actually sign up to shoot barebow in Decatur, so hopefully I can give you guys some competition. 

Love shooting both styles, and haven't settled on either.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Sounds good. I also enjoy both styles and think they compliment one another very well. You learn important things from each.


----------

